# La plus belle ville ?



## clampin (29 Août 2005)

Salut,

Nous habitons tous à un endroit.. On l'aime ou pas... mais quelle ville vous fait rêver... Si vous pouviez habiter... ou habiteriez vous ?

Moi j'habite à Louvain-La-Neuve, en Belgique, c'est sympa.. mais bon.. mais c'est plutôt un village comme Bédoin qui me fait rêver.. Si je pouvais, c'est la que j'habiterai... au pied du Ventoux, dans un vignoble....

Voilà...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2005)

Ajaccio ; et cela ne souffre aucune polémique...  Ne venez pas me gonfler avec Bastia!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Août 2005)

*Peu importe *
du moment qu'il y ait une épicerie de nuit à proximité de chez moi






 
 :rateau:


----------



## jean-lou (29 Août 2005)

Toulouse, y'a plein d'epicerie de nuit   et des Kebabs pour manger quand tu viens de tout vo...

 JEanlOu


----------



## guytantakul (29 Août 2005)

Né à Brest, je vis à Brest, et mourrai à Brest (si pas de crash aérien quand je vais à l'Apple expo) 

C'est pas très pittoresque (ville presque totalement reconstruite après les bombardements de la dernière guerre) mais j'aime beaucoup le coin (et les gens qui y vivent)


----------



## nicogala (29 Août 2005)

C'est vrai que c'est sympa Bédoin...mais un peu sec (voire carrément torride), Malaucène est pas mal aussi 
Remarque moi pour l'instant j'habite la plus belle ville du Monde (normal quoi) donc je vais pas me plaindre  
Mais si je devais changer (et surtout en admettant que j'avais les moyens), ce serait sûrement du côté de Tende ou n'importe où à plus de 700-800m d'alt. dans les Alpes Maritimes... avec une résidence d'hiver à Porquerolles    (et alors ! on peut rêver non ?  )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Remarque moi pour l'instant j'habite la plus belle ville du Monde (normal quoi) donc je vais pas me plaindre


 
C'est celle que je préfère en second ; et d'ailleurs, j'y tape ce poste... Faut dire que c'est notre première colonie en Europe...  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (29 Août 2005)

Ouais, ça a pas l'air trop pourri, y'a la mer au moins*  

* avec du poisson dedans, ça devrait pas être mal


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est celle que je préfère en second ; et d'ailleurs, j'y tape ce poste... Faut dire que c'est notre première colonie en Europe...  :love:




*Ah ?*
j'avais entendu que c'était la première ville du Maghreb


----------



## yvos (29 Août 2005)

non, franchement, à part Paris, j'vois pas :rateau: 






...
enfin, si, mais la liste serait beaucoup trop longue


----------



## duracel (29 Août 2005)

Un coin avec un bistrot sympa pas loin.


----------



## jahrom (29 Août 2005)

J'en ai visité beaucoup, et franchement Paris est la plus belle... :love:


Sinon, j'ai beaucoup aimé Annecy...


----------



## guytantakul (29 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai visité beaucoup, et franchement Paris est la plus belle... :love:
> 
> 
> Sinon, j'ai beaucoup aimé Annecy...



C'est sale, ça pue et y'a plein de bouchons aussi à Annecy ?

(ok, c'est de la mauvaise foi )


----------



## yvos (29 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, j'ai beaucoup aimé Annecy...



ouais, c'est vrai, c'est pas trop loin de paris en train


----------



## jahrom (29 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est sale, ça pue et y'a plein de bouchons aussi à Annecy ?
> 
> (ok, c'est de la mauvaise foi )




Jaloux...

Tu oublies la joie des transports en commun bondés et moites...


----------



## alèm (29 Août 2005)

purée, je sais pas si c'est le plus beau coin du monde mais Rochejean, j'aime bien... sinon, et ce n'est pas pour faire plaisir à Lorna, mais j'aime bien Luz-St-Sauveur. et tout ce qu'il y a autour...

qui a dit que j'étais un ermite ?!!  :affraid:


----------



## guytantakul (29 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Jaloux...
> 
> Tu oublies la joie des transports en commun bondés et moites...



Bah, plus qu'un petit mois avant de venir dans la capitale me souler d'odeurs de transpirations cosmopolites dans l'avion, l'orlyval, le RER, le metro (voire le bus) et le hall de l'AE.

J'en frémis d'avance ! Sans oublier les remugles de troquet AES ainsi que les inoubliables hébergements-sauvages à l'arrache dans des cages d'escalier-urinoirs  

Ouh vache, faut que je stoppe les frais, sinon plus personne ne voudra de moi


----------



## I-bouk (29 Août 2005)

j'aime bien carcassonne, Lyon et Paris ... mais après si j'ai pas mes vaches, champs, montagne ,ma saucisse et mes giboulées de euh.. toute l'année, bein j'aime pas    Donc perso, j'ai pas envi de bougé ! de plus les gens y sont accueillant ( contrairement a certaine région { je ne parle pas d'une île au sud de la France } j'vous jure...    :mouais: )


----------



## alèm (29 Août 2005)

sinon, j'aime bien aussi Vannes mais bizarrement... c'est plus trop d'actualité...


----------



## guytantakul (29 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> sinon, j'aime bien aussi Vannes mais bizarrement... c'est plus trop d'actualité...



Y'a des restaurateurs sympas, quand-même... Prêts à te rafraîchir sans en attendre rien en retour


----------



## MacEntouziast (29 Août 2005)

ce n'est pas LA mais LES : Lisbonne,Berlin,Athenes


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Nous habitons tous à un endroit.. On l'aime ou pas... mais quelle ville vous fait rêver... Si vous pouviez habiter... ou habiteriez vous ?
> 
> ...



Quelle forme dis donc !


----------



## Amok (29 Août 2005)

Sans aucune hésitation : Louvain-La-Neuve. Visiblement la gendarmerie Belge y brûle tout ce qui est chopé comme produits hallucinogènes et les filtres des cheminées sont nazes !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

Lugano , avec une petite maison au bord du lac :love:

bon oki je reve, mais Como n'est pas mal non plus et surement plus accessible


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

Le Guilvinec dans le finistère sud :love:


----------



## Kreck (29 Août 2005)

Venise.
Parce que c'est une ville d'art, de culture, immortalisée par :


----------



## nicogala (29 Août 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Le Guilvinec dans le finistère sud :love:


 Ouais ! Kérity


----------



## Foguenne (29 Août 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Remarque moi pour l'instant j'habite la plus belle ville du Monde (normal quoi) donc je vais pas me plaindre



La prochaine fois mets ta photo en raw pour qu'elle soit encore plus lourde... 

7,4 mo .... est-ce bien raisonnable ?


----------



## MacEntouziast (29 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> 7,4 mo .... est-ce bien raisonnable ?


Nannnnnnnnnnnnnn ! c'est pour ça que ...... merci m'sieur Foguenne, j'étais prêt à rappeler mon FAI


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois mets ta photo en raw pour qu'elle soit encore plus lourde...
> 
> 7,4 mo .... est-ce bien raisonnable ?



Les Marseillais ça ose tout, c'est même à ça qu'on les reconnais...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

New york

et Na d'abord :rateau: 



hou, un bled paumé pres d'un lac, pour vivre en hermite (mais pas trop loin d'une grande ville... faut pas deconner non plus )


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (29 Août 2005)

Elegante : Prague
Mystique : Venise
Classe : Vienne
Enjouée et plaisante : San Francisco
Décalée et moderne (mais crade) : Berlin
Impériale et chiante (mais crade) : Paris
Excentrique (mais classe) : Londres
Gai et Gay : Montréal


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Impériale et chiante (mais crade) : Paris
> l




Vivement le retour de Chirac a la mairie de Paris, a l'epoque ou l'on voyait des petits hommes verts a chaque coin de rue...


Des villes ou il fait bon vivre :
- Piros guerrec
- Mourmelon
- Auxerre et sa la belle region de l'Yonne
- Outreau
-  Plein fougere

et pour l'etranger, j'adore :
- Vilnius et Waco !


----------



## Luc G (30 Août 2005)

La ville à la rigueur, mais la campagne, ce n'est pas mal non plus !   
Au hasard, en Lozère   

Sinon, je ne suis pas si mal sur Perpignan (je préférais Montpellier mais ça devient trop gros pour moi) et plein de petites villes du sud me plaisent.

Paris, je trouve ça très très beau mais aucune envie d'y vivre, c'est juste un coin pour aller faire le touriste !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Août 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Des villes ou il fait bon vivre :
> - Mourmelon
> - la belle region de l'Yonne




*Deux coins *
dont tout le monde connait le nom pour les macabres disparitions qui s'y sont passées...

dendrimère serait-il le fils caché de Francis Heaulmes et d'Émile Louis ?



 :affraid: 
 :affraid:


----------



## quetzalk (30 Août 2005)

- Paris (ça m'a coûté assez cher à tous points de vue d'y venir pour en dire du mal maintenant  )
- sinon comme lieu de vraie résidence (pas juste que pour les vacances, hein) : 
Aegiali sur l'île d'Amorgos, mais surtout Albepierre, près de Murat dans le Cantal. Je n'aurai alors plus d'ordinateur, je restaurerai une ferme en ruine dès que les soins de mes bêtes m'en laisseront le temps, et faudra pas venir me faire chixr avec les nouvelles technologies, le stress professionnel et la couche d'ozone...  :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (30 Août 2005)

Marseille évidemment. Paris également (j'y ai passé des années exceptionnelles).
 
En Europe: Lisbonne ou Rome. :love:


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (30 Août 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> - Auxerre et sa la belle region de l'Yonne




Ses chauffeurs de bus, ses procureurs partouzeurs....quel beau coin


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2005)

ouais mais Avallon et tous les cons qui y habitent, j'aime bien... ptête parce que Chablis est à une portée de voiture...


----------



## lorant (30 Août 2005)

Lyon est vraiment une belle ville, mais une retraite à Bellagio sur les bords du lac de Come ne doit être désagréable non plus


----------



## mado (30 Août 2005)

Lyon pour ses restos, 

Un peu plus bas dans la vallée du Rhône pour les vins,

Encore plus au sud pour tout le reste. Barcelone sûrement.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (30 Août 2005)

Perpignan ..."ville agréable", on doit pas connaitre la meme ...


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (30 Août 2005)

Moi j'aime bien saint-etienne et certaine villes autour.
Je trouve Annecy très jolie, Paris est une belle ville un peu bordélique, sinon j'aime bien le cap d'agde mais peut etre un peu trop touristique.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Août 2005)

Pour moi, la plus belle ville, c'est Bordeaux. Surtout depuis qu'ils ont fait les travaux du tramway. Et encore ce n'est pas fini. Il y a cependant une exception : le quartier de Meriadeck qui est d'une laideur sans nom. Comment a-t-on pu laisser bâtir une horreur pareille ?   

Question subsidiaire : dans quel département j'habite ?


----------



## MacEntouziast (30 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ......Aegiali sur l'île d'Amorgos...  :love:


Fan de la Grèce ?


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Août 2005)

Perso je vis à Lyon depuis quelques années (rentrée 97),
et ça me ferait mal au coeur de partir,
pleins de coins sympas pour ceux qui connaissent,
encore des quartiers populaires (mais vu la flambée des loyers ça risque de ne pas duré bien longtemps :mouais: )
Il est vrai que pour rentrer dans le coeur des lyonnais c'est pas immédiat, mais c'est durable 


Et puis vous aurez l'occasion de vous faire une idée en venant à l'AES


----------



## bengilli (30 Août 2005)

Bordeaux aussi pour la douceur de vivre, l'océan et le bassin tout proches...

Tarragonne pour la movida...

Paris pour le taf...

Mauvezin sur Gupie pour les vieux jours


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

je suis quand meme tres tres tres deçue   

personne a citée ma sublime bellissime et tres agreable ville  : mulhouse  


surtout depuis le commencement des travauw tramway, 
un vrai regal a s'y promener


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis quand meme tres tres tres deçue
> 
> personne a citée ma sublime bellissime et tres agreable ville  : mulhouse
> 
> ...


Vient à l'AES lyonnaise,
on va te faire regretter Mulhouse  


PS: on a aussi des travaux du tramway (qui passe juste devant chez moi celui là)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Vient à l'AES lyonnaise,
> on va te faire regretter Mulhouse
> 
> 
> PS: on a aussi des travaux du tramway (qui passe juste devant chez moi celui là)





si la chance est avec toi comme elle est avec moi
tu pourras avoir les travaux sous tes fenetres pendant 3 ans
et refait l'avenue 4 fois !!!      



ps : ils n'ont pas encore fini, peut etre ils referont  une 5eme fois  ?  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Août 2005)

Pour moi, les rails étaient déjà là (ancienne voie de chemin de fer), donc ça va vite 
En plus c'est la 3e ligne de tram à Lyon donc on maîtrise maintenant


----------



## woulf (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis quand meme tres tres tres deçue
> 
> personne a citée ma sublime bellissime et tres agreable ville  : mulhouse
> 
> ...



Bin tu vois, personne a dit Nice non plus  Je me vexe pas pour autant ! 

Moi, ma ville idéale: San Diego  Y'a plein de jolis marins en plus  
San Francisco aussi, je cracherai pas sur une petite maison à Haight Ashbury, mais trop de requins dans la baie...
En attendant, ça va transiter sûrement par Québec (la ville) d'ici peu...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

en debut du 1900 mulhouse avait un tramway qui a eté enterré par la suite ,
donc ils ont commencé pour le deterrer , l'enlever et recommencer     

dans combient de temp ils enterreront le nouveau?


----------



## woulf (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en debut du 1900 mulhouse avait un tramway qui a eté enterré par la suite ,
> donc ils ont commencé pour le deterrer , l'enlever et recommencer
> 
> dans combient de temp ils enterreront le nouveau?



curieuses similitudes avec Nice, qui possédait au début du siècle également un zoli tramway...


----------



## yvos (30 Août 2005)

Une ville que j'adorrrrre vraiment en Europe: Istanbul :love: 
Le site est fantastique, ça brasse, ça vit, ça bouge, c'est beau...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en debut du 1900 mulhouse avait un tramway qui a eté enterré par la suite ,
> donc ils ont commencé pour le deterrer , l'enlever et recommencer


Yves Montand ?


----------



## guytantakul (30 Août 2005)

mouarf !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

Pas mal pour une moquette


----------



## guytantakul (30 Août 2005)

Alors... la plus belle vrille... oh-là-là...
On en a tellement vrillé des threads que je ne souviens plus de la plus belle


----------



## sofiping (30 Août 2005)

En mongolie ...quand rien n'arréte le regard
En ecosse .... pour les gars en jupe ... et Goldsworthy 
En Islande .... dans les vapeurs 
En corse ... pour ses têtes de noeud ... et les sorties en palmes
Dans les montagnes de Song Shan .... dans le couvent ou les femmes pratiquent le kung fu 
Tous les Etats unis ... pour ses artistes ...et pour y faire ma Donna Quichotte et sauver le monde 
Au Cap de bonne esperance en Afrique du Sud ... juste pour aller au bout de quelque chose ... Voila ! ...
A Lille .... mon berceau adoptif 

C'est pas tant les villes , c'est plutôt les ambiances et les indigénes ...


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (30 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bin tu vois, personne a dit Nice non plus  Je me vexe pas pour autant !
> 
> Moi, ma ville idéale: San Diego  Y'a plein de jolis marins en plus
> San Francisco aussi, je cracherai pas sur une petite maison à Haight Ashbury, mais trop de requins dans la baie...
> En attendant, ça va transiter sûrement par Québec (la ville) d'ici peu...



Au dela des requins, faut surtout pouvoir se baigner dans une eau si froide ... San Diego pour la baignade c'est parfait ... ya moins de requins mais ils sont "legerement" gros...

Mais San Francisco, en effet, est une ville hyper agréable...


----------



## woulf (30 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Au dela des requins, faut surtout pouvoir se baigner dans une eau si froide ... San Diego pour la baignade c'est parfait ... ya moins de requins mais ils sont "legerement" gros...
> 
> Mais San Francisco, en effet, est une ville hyper agréable...



Oui et déjà que je trouvais la mer un peu froide à SD


----------



## quetzalk (30 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ... pour ses artistes ...
> (...) ... juste pour aller au bout de quelque chose ...



Heu, je viens de voir ta signature et 
ceci en particulier. Tu connais jpmiss en vrai ???


----------



## Luc G (30 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Perpignan ..."ville agréable", on doit pas connaitre la meme ...



Faut dire que ce qui m'intéresse surtout dans les villes, c'est ce qu'il y a autour : les Corbières, les étangs, les Pyrénées, etc.   

Pour la ville elle-même, elle est plutôt morte le soir mais à mon âge, on s'en tape un peu   Je suppose que c'est pour ça que tu tiques, non ?   

Par contre, elle reste à taille humaine, et ça aussi ça compte pour moi : je m'y balade plus à pied qu'en voiture ou en bus


----------



## Luc G (30 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> mais surtout Albepierre, près de Murat dans le Cantal. Je n'aurai alors plus d'ordinateur, je restaurerai une ferme en ruine dès que les soins de mes bêtes m'en laisseront le temps, et faudra pas venir me faire chixr avec les nouvelles technologies, le stress professionnel et la couche d'ozone...  :love:



À choisir, je préfèrerais Bredons, juste au-dessus.   Pour Albepierre, j'y passe de temps en temps vu que J'aime bien passer par la route de Prat-de-Bouc (et éventuellement monter au Plomb du Cantal de temps à autre).   

Mais, si on fait rentrer Albepierre dans les villes (l'INSEE va avoir du travail pour refaire sa liste des zones urbaines   ) , je vais pouvoir en citer au moins 150, entre les patelins du massif central, les bastides du sud-ouest, etc.


----------



## quetzalk (30 Août 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> À choisir, je préfèrerais Bredons, juste au-dessus.



Ouais mais trop tard !  depuis que j'ai emmené ma belle visiter le Cantal elle m'a fait jurer d'acheter une maison à Albepierre dès qu'on gagne au Loto !!!   Bredons c'est sympa mais c'est trop près de la mégalopole voisine (Murat), tu sais nous les banlieues bof...


----------



## xaben (30 Août 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Nous habitons tous à un endroit.. On l'aime ou pas... mais quelle ville vous fait rêver... Si vous pouviez habiter... ou habiteriez vous ?
> 
> ...



Alors moi je viens de Namur tite ville de Belgique comme toi, par contre moi j'aime bien Namur, manque un peu de soleil sinon ville vraiment sympa ... mais bedoin oui vraiment pas mal, ça fait un bail que j'ai plus été ... 
Bon allé on va réserver un car ... on part quand ?


----------



## sofiping (30 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Heu, je viens de voir ta signature et
> ceci en particulier. Tu connais jpmiss en vrai ???



Si tu me parles du gars au chapeau , j'envoie un mp de suite   :love:


----------



## quetzalk (30 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Si tu me parles du gars au chapeau , j'envoie un mp de suite   :love:



Nan, ben nan...   désolé je pensais plutôt à  celui-ci...


----------



## sofiping (30 Août 2005)

xaben a dit:
			
		

> Alors moi je viens de Namur tite ville de Belgique comme toi, par contre moi j'aime bien Namur, manque un peu de soleil sinon ville vraiment sympa ... mais bedoin oui vraiment pas mal, ça fait un bail que j'ai plus été ...
> Bon allé on va réserver un car ... on part quand ?






			
				clampin a dit:
			
		

> Nous habitons tous à un endroit.. On l'aime ou pas... mais quelle ville vous fait rêver... Si vous pouviez habiter... ou habiteriez vous ?
> 
> Moi j'habite à Louvain-La-Neuve, en Belgique, c'est sympa.. mais bon.. mais c'est plutôt un village comme Bédoin qui me fait rêver.. Si je pouvais, c'est la que j'habiterai... au pied du Ventoux, dans un vignoble....



Ah bedoin .... et ses naturistes


----------



## clampin (30 Août 2005)

xaben a dit:
			
		

> Alors moi je viens de Namur tite ville de Belgique comme toi, par contre moi j'aime bien Namur, manque un peu de soleil sinon ville vraiment sympa ... mais bedoin oui vraiment pas mal, ça fait un bail que j'ai plus été ...
> Bon allé on va réserver un car ... on part quand ?



hmm pourquoi pas...  mais bon un car à deux....


----------



## xaben (30 Août 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> hmm pourquoi pas...  mais bon un car à deux....



Ben un ptit car alors si on est que deux  

Mais sinon faut que j'embarque mon ibook ( ok ca prend pas de place lol), mon appareil photo heu des chaussettes ah oui c'est vrai faudra vraiment un tout ptit car


----------



## guytantakul (30 Août 2005)

La plus belle ville du monde : camaret-sur-mer !
Un quai de moins d'un km de long garni de 18 troquets


----------



## quetzalk (30 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> La plus belle ville du monde : camaret-sur-mer !
> Un quai de moins d'un km de long garni de 18 troquets



Que devient le curé au fait...    :love:


----------



## Nexka (30 Août 2005)

Non non... La plus belle ville du monde c'est, et Dieu sait combien c'est dur pour moi de dire ça  :hein:   mais il faut le reconnaitre... "Bayonne Plage" (oui je peux pas dire le vrai nom, c'est trop dur!!! :affraid: ) 









Bon par contre, je pourais jamais y vivre   Ya trop de heu.... Enfin vous voyez quoi :affraid:  
Non le rêve pour vivre quelque part, ça serait plutôt un petit village au milieu du grand nord Canadien :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

bon, je vote, et je choisis un village dans le sud... genre oupia ou mieux, minerve...
ouais, minerve...

sinon, pour l'etranger, je dirais bien shangai...


----------



## guytantakul (30 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Que devient le curé au fait...    :love:



Je ne sais pas trop, mais dans la chapelle de rocamadour cet été, y'avait plein de panneaux en carton racontant je ne sais plus trop quoi... Il doit être toujours couillu, le ch'tit pépère, pour organiser de telles choses (plein moi d'aout, j'étais le seul dans l'église )


----------



## nicogala (30 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vote, et je choisis un village dans le sud... genre oupia ou mieux, minerve...
> ouais, minerve...
> 
> sinon, pour l'etranger, je dirais bien shangai...


 Ah... le Minervois en automne... :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ah... le Minervois en automne... :love:


 pas eu la chance d'y aller en automne, mais va falloir que j'y pense...
je dois deja aller dans le kerry a cette saison, il parait que ça donne...


----------



## JPTK (30 Août 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'habite à Louvain-La-Neuve




Désolé


----------



## Caddie Rider (30 Août 2005)

POur moi Genève ou Berlin... 

La première est la ville ou je suis né et franchement, le lac, la proximité avec les alpes, le cadre de vie... superbe... 

la deuxième, tjs quelques choses à faire, chargée d'histoire... alterne l'ancien et le moderne...trop de la boooommmmbee ! :d


----------



## cupertino (30 Août 2005)

Ma ville idéale, c'est San Francisco, j'ai habité pendant 1 an là-bas, et ce fut un coup de foudre.
Ville magnifique, gens les plus sympathiques que je connaisse, un climat vraiment agréable. Et surtout un style américain/européen qui lui donne une touche unique, et puis juste à côté il y a Oakland que j'aime bien également, et puis au Sud en prenant la 101 il y a la Silicon Valley, donc un coin à la fois calme, et à la fois qui bouge plus vite qu'ailleurs, enfin juste derrière New-York ;-)

J'adore la baie :love:


----------



## Caddie Rider (30 Août 2005)

J'ai hesite à la mettre, j'y suis allé une fois et franchement si je dois habiter aux USA ca sera San Franscico pour les raisons que tu viens d'evoquer


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ah... le Minervois en automne... :love:



Pas qu'en automne  :love: 

(c'est vrai qu'en été, c'est un peu peuplé, mais sinon, printemps, hiver, c'est tout bon).


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Août 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pas qu'en automne  :love:
> 
> (c'est vrai qu'en été, c'est un peu peuplé, mais sinon, printemps, hiver, c'est tout bon).


 je dois avoir de la chance, j'y suis alle en ete, un peu par hasard, et c'etait completement vide...


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais trop tard !  depuis que j'ai emmené ma belle visiter le Cantal elle m'a fait jurer d'acheter une maison à Albepierre dès qu'on gagne au Loto !!!   Bredons c'est sympa mais c'est trop près de la mégalopole voisine (Murat), tu sais nous les banlieues bof...



C'est sûr que là-haut, tu dois pouvoir avoir éventuellement les poussières des carrières à défaut de fumées d'usine, mais pas les fois où j'y suis passé   Mais, à bredons, c'est le spirituel qui prime, espèce de païen !     

PS. Ceci dit : les cornets de Murat, ils en font à Albepierre ?


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> je dois avoir de la chance, j'y suis alle en ete, un peu par hasard, et c'etait completement vide...




Le Minervois en général, je veux bien le croire (jamais vu personne à la bizarre église de Rieux, pas mieux au dolmen de Saint-Eugène et guère plus au dolmen des Fades entre Pépieux et Siran, ne parlons pas des coins perdus ! juste un peu plus du côté du canal du midi) mais à Minerve même y a du monde : le cathare attire c'est connu !


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Août 2005)

ben ecoute...
le minervois en general, personne...
et minerve meme, pareil...


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et minerve meme, pareil...



Veinard !

(Remarque, j'ai peut-être une conception un peu "extensive" de ce qu'est une foule   )


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Août 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Veinard !
> 
> (Remarque, j'ai peut-être une conception un peu "extensive" de ce qu'est une foule   )


 je te rassure, moi aussi... 
ben faut croire que j'ai eu un gros coup d'bol...


... :mouais:



HEY!!!! j'ai eu un coup d'bol!!!!!!  
faut que je l'dise aux potes!!!!


----------



## golf (31 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> curieuses similitudes avec Nice, qui possédait au début du siècle également un zoli tramway...


Mouarfff...
Nice, Paris, St Etienne, etc... c'est une liste sans fin que celle des villes qui ont adopté puis abandonné le tram


----------



## golf (31 Août 2005)

C'est amusant de noter ô combien la notion de "belle ville" est tout à fait relative !
Quelle part de nous même y mettons nous ? 
A quel instant, à quel niveau ?!


----------



## woulf (31 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> Nice, Paris, St Etienne, etc... c'est une liste sans fin que celle des villes qui ont adopté puis abandonné le tram



Ce qui serait surtout intéressant c'est de savoir combien de ces villes rempilent aujourd'hui pour un tramway flambant neuf 

On sait déjà pour Nice et Mulhouse


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (31 Août 2005)

Saint-Etienne est aussi en travaux, construction d'un nouveau tramway.
Je ne pense pas que l'on puisse dire qu'ils enlèvent et remettent des lignes, on a à Saint-Etienne une ligne de tram qui traversent toutes la ville, il me semble que c'est la plus longue rue de France (la grande rue) qui rejoint le nord et le sud de saint etienne.
Il y avait d'autres lignes de tram qui rejoignait des villes alentours (Saint-Chamond et Firminy je crois), celle-ci ont été supprimé (je les ai pas connu).
La nouvelle ligne qu'il construise est toute ,nouvelle me semble-t-il, je ne crois pas qu'il y ait déja eu un tram sur ce trajet.


----------



## quetzalk (31 Août 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> PS. Ceci dit : les cornets de Murat, ils en font à Albepierre ?



Eh non couillon ! ils font des cornets d'Albepierre, à Albepierre !!!


----------



## woulf (31 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Eh non couillon ! ils font des cornets d'Albepierre, à Albepierre !!!



Ouah l'aut' ! Genre des Bêtises, ils n'en font qu'à Cambrai peut être ?


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui serait surtout intéressant c'est de savoir combien de ces villes rempilent aujourd'hui pour un tramway flambant neuf
> 
> On sait déjà pour Nice et Mulhouse



c'est quand les prochaines élections municipales


----------



## madlen (31 Août 2005)

pour la qualiter de vie = Genève, sinon Desensano et verona en italie.
pour les monuments = paris
pour la fête et les gens et les expo = londres

j'aime l'europe
 

arfff j'oubliais, j'aime bien bandol pour chiller... pis biarritz, (c'est mes origine française)


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Eh non couillon ! ils font des cornets d'Albepierre, à Albepierre !!!



Ah oui, mais c'est pas pareil !   

PS à Piston aussi, il font des cornets, mais ils n'ont pas le même goût ! sans compter les cornets de beef


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2005)

Pour revenir aux villes, je ne connais pas très bien l'Italie mais j'ai eu l'occasion de passer un peu de temps à Urbino, et ça ressemblait assez à un idéal de ville.


----------



## woulf (31 Août 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir aux villes, je ne connais pas très bien l'Italie mais j'ai eu l'occasion de passer un peu de temps à *Urbino*, et ça ressemblait assez à un idéal de ville.



A ne pas confondre avec sa ville voisine et jumelle: Orbino


----------



## quetzalk (31 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ouah l'aut' ! Genre des Bêtises, ils n'en font qu'à Cambrai peut être ?



Les Bêtises j'essaye de les éviter (en général). Quant aux cornets DE MURAT ils sont fabriqués A MURAT. Ma grand-mère était de Murat c'est pas vous qui allez m'expliquer ou c'est qu'on fabrique des cornets de Murat, non plus, hein. A Shangaï peut-être bientôt, mais pour l'instant encore c'est à Murat, pas à Bredons, pas à Laveissière, ni à Neussargues ni à Allanche : 
A MURAT


----------



## woulf (31 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Les Bêtises j'essaye de les éviter (en général). Quant aux cornets DE MURAT ils sont fabriqués A MURAT. Ma grand-mère était de Murat c'est pas vous qui allez m'expliquer ou c'est qu'on fabrique des cornets de Murat, non plus, hein. A Shangaï peut-être bientôt, mais pour l'instant encore c'est à Murat, pas à Bredons, pas à Laveissière, ni à Neussargues ni à Allanche :
> A MURAT



Mais euh ! Ca y est il nous la joue "sacred land"  et "locals only"  
Et d'abord, c'est quoi ces trucs de cocu ?


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Les Bêtises j'essaye de les éviter (en général). Quant aux cornets DE MURAT ils sont fabriqués A MURAT. Ma grand-mère était de Murat c'est pas vous qui allez m'expliquer ou c'est qu'on fabrique des cornets de Murat, non plus, hein. A Shangaï peut-être bientôt, mais pour l'instant encore c'est à Murat, pas à Bredons, pas à Laveissière, ni à Neussargues ni à Allanche :
> A MURAT



Ceci dit, il m'est arrivé, il y a longtemps, d'essayer d'en faire à Perpignan    

PS. Allanche et le Cézalier, il vaut mieux y passer avant Murat : le Salers, ça passe mieux avant les cornets de Murat


----------



## quetzalk (31 Août 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, il m'est arrivé, il y a longtemps, d'essayer d'en faire à Perpignan
> 
> PS. Allanche et le Cézalier, il vaut mieux y passer avant Murat : le Salers, ça passe mieux avant les cornets de Murat



Ben figures-toi que ma grand-mère de Murat (paix...    ) a fait des palettes entières de cornets de Murat... à Perpignan où elle est partie à sa retraite. MAIS tu auras bien noté qu'elle-même était DE MURAT - et qu'elle n'a cédé sa recette à aucun non-muratais, cela va de soi, ce qui ne saurait me conduire à la moindre remise en question.


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ben figures-toi que ma grand-mère de Murat (paix...    ) a fait des palettes entières de cornets de Murat... à Perpignan où elle est partie à sa retraite. MAIS tu auras bien noté qu'elle-même était DE MURAT - et qu'elle n'a cédé sa recette à aucun non-muratais, cela va de soi, ce qui ne saurait me conduire à la moindre remise en question.



Bon sang, si j'avais su !


----------



## mikoo (31 Août 2005)

Nantes.
Paris.
Aix en Provence.

Bruxelles.
Gant.

Athènes.
Parga.

Taormina.

Perth.

... et tellement d'autres. 

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Nantes.
> Paris......Taormina.
> ... et tellement d'autres.
> 
> :love:




taormina        

tu as des copains dans la mafia ?   

non, serieusement , a part etre natif de lcette ville  , c'est pas une tres bonne idée habiter par là
la ville est magnifique oki, mais y habiter c'est autre chose  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui serait surtout intéressant c'est de savoir combien de ces villes rempilent aujourd'hui pour un tramway flambant neuf
> 
> On sait déjà pour Nice et Mulhouse


On peut rajouter Lyon à la liste et Saint Etienne


----------



## DarkNeo (31 Août 2005)

Reims Reims et encore REIMS ! 
(c'est bien sur de l'ironie vous l'aurez compris )


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> pour la qualiter de vie = sinon Desensano et verona en italie.




je pourrai te conseiller dans ce cas de descendre un petit peu plus bas , vers la cote florentine , dans ces villages entre bord de mer devant et colline d'agrume (surtout raisin) arriere .... il fait bon y vivre et pas seulement a la retraite


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2005)

Bon !

Assez rigolé

La plus belle ville du monde c'est - retenez votre souffle avant de lire - c'est c'est c'est

merde j'ai déjà oublié   

C'est, comment, vous savez bien...    

Voyons... que je me souvienne...   :hein: 

Pas possible ! ! !

Je vais regarder sur la carte...   :mouais: 

Où elle est cette saleté de carte ? ? ?

Justement je l'ai oubliée là-bas ! ! ! ! ! !  et je ne sais plus où...  :mouais: 

Quelqu'un pour m'aider ?

? ? ?

Ne vous pressez pas surtout...     

Personne  ? ? ?

Bon je vais me débrouiller.

C'est quoi déjà la question ?

Hein ?

la question

Alors ?

Rien.   :sleep: 

Mais oui !

Mais c'est bien sûr !

Rien

C'est ça  :casse: 

C'est *Réquista !!!*


----------



## mikoo (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> taormina
> 
> tu as des copains dans la mafia ?
> 
> ...



j'ai plutôt des ennemis après avoir cassé sans faire exprès les phares-avant d'une grosse 4X4 que mon prof (parce qu'on était en voyage de classe) avait qualifié de "voiture de mafioso".     :casse: 
sinon Taormina, c'est une très très belle ville.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...  et colline d'agrume (surtout raisin) ...



Heuuuuu.... Roberta ; le raisin n'est pas un agrume, mais un mamifère pinipède...     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> sinon, et ce n'est pas pour faire plaisir à Lorna, mais j'aime bien Luz-St-Sauveur. et tout ce qu'il y a autour...
> 
> qui a dit que j'étais un ermite ?!!  :affraid:



Aaaah Luz-saint-Sauveur :love:
Ça bien changé   (faut bien accueillir le tourisme de masse :mouais: )
j'ai adoré y grandir, par contre j'ai tout fait pour en partir dès que j'ai pû ! 
Avoir envie de vivre en _Pays Toy_ : faut être fou ! :affraid: :hosto: 


La plus belle ville ? 
Difficile de répondre, je pense pas en avoir vu suffisament pour choisir.
Et puis y'à des villes qu'on aime en touriste, mais y vivre est-ce qu'on les trouverait aussi belles ?  (par exemple Paris, JAMAIS je ne voudrais y vivre !  pourtant j'adore y revenir régulièrement)

Je crois que je serais un peu comme LucG, de plus en plus attirée par la campagne, bien que la vie dans une petite ville me plaise pas mal (pour le moment) 
Sinon il y à bien une ville qui me fait rêver, une petite, là-bas au sud de l'italie, elle me parait belle parce que mystérieuse


----------



## alèm (31 Août 2005)

je suis fou... faut dire que les filles de là-bas sont jolies...

un autre coin avec de jolies filles : Entralabasmestas... mais faut aussi aimer les ânes, seuls animaux capables de supporter les chemins (un peu comme le Tras-os-montes mais en version cantabrienne)

ou encore : antananarivo (pour ma compagne actuelle et d'autres avant)

mais dieu que dans tout ça, j'irais bien vivre à Coimbra... parce les montagnes (non brulées) là-bas, c'est beau...


----------



## Luc G (1 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> C'est *Réquista !!!*



J'aurais tendance à faire un pas de côté jusqu'à Brousse-le-Château   

(en fait, je n'arrive plus à me rappeler quelle tête, ça a, Réquista)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2005)

Bruges est une ville magnifique quand on s'enfonce dans le dédale de petites ruelles bordant les canaux en dehors des circuits touristiques traditionnels... 

Certains petits villages oubliés dans les flandres valent aussi leur pesant d'or de par l'originalité de leurs habitants qui organisent kermesses sur kermesses durant toute l'année ... les gens sortent les tables et les chaises sur le trottoir, y'a des kilos de carbonades flamandes qui mijotent sur les cuisinières, de la Rodenbach à volonté et tout ça, pour quasi rien ... juste pour le plaisir !!!!!!

J'avoue avoir une sensibilité particulière pour ce plat pays baignant dans la "brelitude", pour ces ciels bas et nuageux, ses clochers à gargouilles, sa lumière si particulière partagée entre la terre et l'eau, ses canaux qui languissent tout au long des champs de blés, et pour ses gens d'un autre âge, enracinés à leur terre, mais ô combien ouverts au voyageur égaré....

Le monde fourmille de villes de lumière, toutes plus attrayantes les unes que les autres, toutes aussi belles et joyeuses ... mais j'adore rentrer chez moi pour retrouver mes crépuscules languissants, les reflets du canal jouant entre chien et loup, l'odeur de la terre humide et tout là-bas, au loin, les premiers terrils jouant au Mont Blanc en s'excusant de n'être pas plus beaux... c'est bien d'être belge !


----------



## alèm (1 Septembre 2005)

ah purée, min fiu, ça faisait longtemps que tu ne m'avais pas ému... 

t'aurais parlé de la brume matinale, j'en aurais chialé...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2005)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]
t'aurais parlé de la brume matinale, j'en aurais chialé... [/QUOTE]
  ... attend que je te raconte l'histoire de Jan, 88 ans, habitant un petit village près de Ypres, dans une vieille ferme jouxtant un cimetière militaire anglais et qui, depuis plus de 30 ans, tous les jours, que Dieu fait, qu'il pleuve ou qu'il vente, à 18 heures précises, sort son clairon et va saluer ses "voisins" comme il dit !!!!! ... on m'avait parlé de cette histoire et j'y suis allé ... je l'ai vu errer parmi les tombes, s'arrêtant parfois devant l'une ou l'autre, balbutiant quelque chose ou ramassant quelques fleurs fanées ... irréel ! il était irréel Jan, baignant dans la lumière oblique d'un soleil fatigué de lutter contre la tristesse du lieu...
Par pudeur, j'ai attendu qu'il soit parti pour entrer dans le cimetière et me promener dans les allées immenses et rectilignes bordées de croix blanches s'étendant à l'infini... sur les tombes, quelques inscriptions : des noms et surtout des âges ... 20 ans ... 18 ans ... 22 ans ... toute une jeunesse sacrifiée ... explosée ...  dormant dans cette terre qui leur était inconnue...
En repoussant la grille, je me suis surpris à penser : "Mes pauvres ! qui pensera à vous quand Jan ne sera plus là...???"
Jan fait partie de "mes carnets de route" ... ceux que je noircis consciencieusement de ma plus belle plume et dans lesquels je note tout et n'importe quoi ... une sorte de pied de nez à l'oubli et à l'indifférence...
Un jour peut-être, quelqu'un les lira ... et ce jour-là, Jan sera à nouveau dans la lumière.....


----------



## quetzalk (1 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... pour entrer dans le cimetière et me promener dans les allées immenses et rectilignes bordées de croix blanches s'étendant à l'infini... sur les tombes, quelques inscriptions : des noms et surtout des âges ... 20 ans ... 18 ans ... 22 ans ... toute une jeunesse sacrifiée ... explosée ...  dormant dans cette terre qui leur était inconnue...
> En repoussant la grille, je me suis surpris à penser : "Mes pauvres ! qui pensera à vous quand Jan ne sera plus là...???



(hors-sujet aussi mais bon) N'oublions pas (bon là c'est que la France mais les listes de noms...  :affraid:  :affraid:  :sick: Morts pour la gloire des industries du Creusot et du Rhin. Morts le 2 août 14 ou le 10 novembre 18... Le fait de mettre des noms en vrai (ou des personnalités dans des fictions comme le film de Jeunet entre autres), ça remet la réalité du cataclysme en évidence. 
Tiens on parlait d'Albepierre, actuellement 200 habitants, donc disons une vingtaine, une trentaine de famille. Sur le monument aux morts pour 14-18 il y a une soixantaine de types... 

Merci Thebig j'ai le bourdon pour la journée maintenant  :mouais:  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Merci Thebig j'ai le bourdon pour la journée maintenant  :mouais:  :mouais:  :rateau:



*Pour te remonter le moral*
tu devrais aller visiter Verdun.

Assurément, la plus belle ville du monde pour l'amateur de musées et de cimetières militaires, de monuments aux morts, de villages rayés de la carte, de forts et de champs de batailles... y'en a au moins partout à 30 bornes à la ronde.

Par contre, certains coins sont encore à déconseiller si, pour te changer les idées et chasser ce vilain bourdon qui te siffle dans les oreilles, tu voulais te promener en forêt vu toute la ferraille meurtrière qui y est tombée voilà près de 90 ans et qui ne demande encore qu'à péter à la tronche du promeneur Lambda...

_D'ailleurs pour appuyer mes propos, le slogan de la ville est, ça s'invente pas : "Verdun, la vie !"_


 :mouais:


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (1 Septembre 2005)

Personnellement je n'aime pas l'Europe  :hein: J'y suis né et j'y ai passé 20 mais j'ai préféré allé vivre en Asie. Pour moi la ville la plus agréable à habiter est Singapour ,  :rateau:  :love:    c'est un endroit magique. 
Là je vis en Chine c'est sympa aussi, avec les restant Mao ,   mais je ne pourrais pas y rester tout le temps. Sinon la Thailande c'est sympa aussi.


----------



## quetzalk (1 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Pour te remonter le moral*
> tu devrais aller visiter Verdun...



C'est prévu   probablement dans le courant de l'hiver. 

L'an dernier le film de Jeunet m'a remis en mémoire tout ce qu'on m'avait dit sur le sujet (dont un pote qui a fait sa thèse sur les traumatismes psychiques pendant cette guerre), lu pas mal, et fait ressortir des brumes les récits sur un arrière-grand-père mort un jour de Noël (ça fait des souvenirs) quelques années après les gaz, un autre revenu vivant mais alcoolique qui a tout flambé au casino...

C'est un évènement majeur de l'histoire occidentale, ça a des conséquences encore (des Balkans à l'exode rural chez nous...?) et on n'en parle guère, on s'est longtemps fxutu de la gueule ("cassée") des survivants qui radotaient leurs horreurs...  bref.


----------



## madlen (1 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je pourrai te conseiller dans ce cas de descendre un petit peu plus bas , vers la cote florentine , dans ces villages entre bord de mer devant et colline d'agrume (surtout raisin) arriere .... il fait bon y vivre et pas seulement a la retraite



je m'y rendrai lors de ma prochaine escapade en italie  
j'aime beaucoup le lac de garde, car j'y ai passer beaucoup de temps quant j'était petit.
mes parent avait une maison la bas, pour etre précis à Soiano, un petit village en dessus de Decensano. en plus le lac est super pour fair de la planche a voile :love:


----------



## yvos (1 Septembre 2005)

Shaolin_Moon a dit:
			
		

> Là je vis en Chine c'est sympa aussi, avec les restant Mao ,  mais je ne pourrais pas y rester tout le temps.


 
où en chine? je vais faire un tour là bas bientôt, et je te poserais bien qq questions..


----------



## Luc G (1 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... attend que je te raconte l'histoire de Jan, 88 ans, habitant un petit village près de Ypres, dans une vieille ferme jouxtant un cimetière militaire anglais et qui, depuis plus de 30 ans, tous les jours, que Dieu fait, qu'il pleuve ou qu'il vente, à 18 heures précises, sort son clairon et va saluer ses "voisins" comme il dit !!!!! ... on m'avait parlé de cette histoire et j'y suis allé ... je l'ai vu errer parmi les tombes, s'arrêtant parfois devant l'une ou l'autre, balbutiant quelque chose ou ramassant quelques fleurs fanées ... irréel ! il était irréel Jan, baignant dans la lumière oblique d'un soleil fatigué de lutter contre la tristesse du lieu...
> Par pudeur, j'ai attendu qu'il soit parti pour entrer dans le cimetière et me promener dans les allées immenses et rectilignes bordées de croix blanches s'étendant à l'infini... sur les tombes, quelques inscriptions : des noms et surtout des âges ... 20 ans ... 18 ans ... 22 ans ... toute une jeunesse sacrifiée ... explosée ...  dormant dans cette terre qui leur était inconnue...
> En repoussant la grille, je me suis surpris à penser : "Mes pauvres ! qui pensera à vous quand Jan ne sera plus là...???"
> Jan fait partie de "mes carnets de route" ... ceux que je noircis consciencieusement de ma plus belle plume et dans lesquels je note tout et n'importe quoi ... une sorte de pied de nez à l'oubli et à l'indifférence...
> Un jour peut-être, quelqu'un les lira ... et ce jour-là, Jan sera à nouveau dans la lumière.....



Ça me rappelle une histoitre personnelle qui n'a rien à voir avec le sujet du fil, mais tout à voir avec ce dont on cause ici. Le frère à ma grand-mère était mort dans la Somme pendant la "grande" guerre. Bien qu'ils aient beaucoup navigué en voiture (ils allaient en Andorre à l'époque où la route n'était pas encore goudronnée  ), mon grand-père n'avait jamais voulu l'amener au cimetière de Lihons où il était une croix blanche parmi d'autres : peur d'avoir à traverser Paris, la distance, etc. Elle n'avait jamais vu la tombe de son frère. Lorsque mon frère était à Reims, je lui ai proposé de l'amener avec moi à Reims (en ami 8 break  ) et de faire une visite un jour sur la tombe de son frère et c'est ce que nous avons fait, quelques 60 ans après l'enterrement. Je crois que c'est un des plus grands bonheurs que j'ai pu lui donner et je repense souvent à ce cimetière où nous ne sommes restés qu'un petit moment, à cet homme que je n'ai jamais connu et surtout à ma grand-mère là-bas.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> je m'y rendrai lors de ma prochaine escapade en italie
> j'aime beaucoup le lac de garde, car j'y ai passer beaucoup de temps quant j'était petit.
> mes parent avait une maison la bas, pour etre précis à Soiano, un petit village en dessus de Decensano. en plus le lac est super pour fair de la planche a voile :love:




je connais bien      c'est pas loins de chez moi, le lac d'iseo  :love:  :love:


----------



## loustic (1 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais tendance à faire un pas de côté jusqu'à Brousse-le-Château
> 
> (en fait, je n'arrive plus à me rappeler quelle tête, ça a, Réquista)


Oui c'est ça Réquista : rien ! ! !

En dehors de "rien" cette petite bourgade s'enorgueillit d'être le "Premier canton moutonnier de France"
dont le principal inconvénient est d'attirer les mouches... bzzzz...
Et donc le bon point (l'avers de la médaille) est de repousser les touristes.

 

(Brousse, Broquiès, Ambialet, Coupiac, Plaisance,...)


----------



## Luc G (1 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est ça Réquista : rien ! ! !
> 
> En dehors de "rien" cette petite bourgade s'enorgueillit d'être le "Premier canton moutonnier de France"
> dont le principal inconvénient est d'attirer les mouches... bzzzz...
> ...



Il n'y a que Coupiac que je connaisse pas trop. Je suis passé à Brousse, Broquiès, Ambialet l'année dernière, à Plaisance, il y a un peu plus longtemps (jamais mangé au restaurant qui me faisait envie à l'époque, je ne sais pas s'il y est toujours, les magnolias je crois)


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (1 Septembre 2005)

Salut j'habit dans une petite ville chinoise, seulement 10 millions d'habitant     :mouais: Shenzhen, c'est la ville frontière avec Hong Kong, à éviter pour un premier voyage en Chine, il y a aucune culture, sinon Pekin c'est sympa, beaucoup de chose très belle à voire et bien sur l'incontournable Muraille de Chine  .

Si tu n'es pas trop ville, y a beaucoup beaucoup d'endroit ou il n'y a rien à par la nature.

Evite aussi Hong Kong si tu n'as pas beaucoup ou moyennement de moyen car c'est très très cher


----------



## loustic (1 Septembre 2005)

Shaolin_Moon a dit:
			
		

> ... y a beaucoup beaucoup d'endroits où il n'y a rien à part la nature.


Hein ?   Quoi ?
 
Mis à part Réquista, comment imaginer qu'il puisse exister d'autres endroits avec rien ! ! !


----------



## Luc G (2 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Hein ?   Quoi ?
> 
> Mis à part Réquista, comment imaginer qu'il puisse exister d'autres endroits avec rien ! ! !




Tu vas faire un tour à l'est du Causse Méjean, et tu verras à quoi ressemble le rien   
En plus c'est très beau

(Je sais, il y a aussi le Sahara, j'aimais bien la plage en Mauritanie   , l'antarctique, etc. mais le Méjean, c'est plus près, surtout de Réquista   )


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2005)

pour répondre à TheBig : je viens d'un coin de la france ayant historiquement rudement payé les 3 guerres successives qui sont passées par là...

heureusement que la brume matinale cache les bourrelets que les tranchées anglaises creusaient dans le sol... les vaches y paissent et de temps à autre une vache explose (plus fréquent quand j'étais plus jeune), parfois, c'est un petit con d'un village ayant voulu démonter un obus (et ses copains en profitent quand il y a de l'ypérite en plus...). Ces histoires ne m'ont jamais touché mais alors cette brume enveloppant les tranchées, les tombes et autres monuments... ça...

ma copine me souffle quelques localités qu'elle aime : Tahiti et Bora-Bora où elle a passé sa jeunesse (loin des brumes nordistes) et un petit coin de breizh que certains connaissent, elle aime bien aussi Quito et Sherbrooks


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a que Coupiac que je connaisse pas trop. Je suis passé à Brousse, Broquiès, Ambialet l'année dernière, à Plaisance, il y a un peu plus longtemps (jamais mangé au restaurant qui me faisait envie à l'époque, je ne sais pas s'il y est toujours, les magnolias je crois)


Ils y sont toujours Les Magnolias et il fait bon s'y arrêter.


----------



## nicogala (2 Septembre 2005)

Tiens, moi je connais un Réquista*t* dans heu... Cantal limite Aveyron (St Urcize/Chaudes-Aigues) ... ça doit pas être le même...mais du même genre pour sûr ! Mais j'y vais volontiers, agréable et frais l'été 

Sinon, sur les Causes, rien ne vaut la mégalopole industrielle et technologique de La Vacquerie-et-St Martin-de-Castries  à 22 pas de Navacelles, c'est le pied (sauf en cas chaleur torride of course... les vautours tournent en quête de touriste Belge assoifé... :rateau: )


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> à 22 pas de Navacelles,



Y'a pas un cirque par là ?


----------

